# My avatar



## TheLorax (Nov 18, 2007)

I did it and have one now. 
I feel like an official SlipperTalk member now with that avatar.

It's a photo of the very first orchid I bought several years ago and I took the picture because it is blooming right now. I have had others that bloomed that I could have used as an avatar but they were newer purchases and quite a few had been purchased either blooming or already shooting up a flower scape but the plant I photographed is about 5 years old, maybe older. When I first bought it, it was about the size of a half dollar and now it would fill a dinner plate. I'm sort of proud of myself for getting a photo and then figuring out how to resize it to be able to upload it with help. 

Probably sounds trivial to you all but my photography skills pretty much suck and my computer skills suck too.


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice job, it's a great photo!


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2007)

A sense of accomplishment is a good thing. I'm sure Martha would agree.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you! I'm happier than a pig in slop that I have an avatar. 

Who is Martha? What's her user name here?


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2007)

Martha Stewart, "It's a good thing."


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## bwester (Nov 18, 2007)

Candace's is still my fav thus far.


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2007)

It actually looks like my avatar is broken.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahhh, that Martha. I liked her better behind bars. Does anyone really maintain their home and cook for their families like her? Is there anything that woman touches that doesn't turn out perfect?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Probably sounds trivial to you all but my photography skills pretty much suck..



Are you kidding!?!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweetie, it takes me about 20 point and clicks to get one image that isn't fuzzy or out of focus and all of this I do while tossing cats out of the way so I don't end up with feline parts in the photo. 

Say, what kind of a paph is that? Anyone know without me clicking endlessly on googled images?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd be happy if I only took 20 photos for every 1 I post here! You should see the amount I don't post and end up deleting


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, sounds as if we're in the same boat. Incredibly frustrating isn't it!


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2007)

Now why does my avatar work in this post but not in my avatar box?


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't know, but indeed, I was always sort of surprised that it didn't work the same way here as on OSF. Guess we're going to have to figure that out, huh?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I'd be happy if I only took 20 photos for every 1 I post here! You should see the amount I don't post and end up deleting


Isn't that why we have digital cameras? I bet you wouldn't snap as many if it were film!
Something tells me your deleted ones are much better than mine!oke:




TheLorax said:


> Ok, sounds as if we're in the same boat. Incredibly frustrating isn't it!


frustrating would be picking up the pictures at the corner drugstore and tossing all but a few!



Candace said:


> Now why does my avatar work in this post but not in my avatar box?


:rollhappy::rollhappy: love it!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, that's fun!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 19, 2007)

I am wating for my spicerianum to bloom so I can have an avatar. I was going to use my gratrixianum but it turned out to be not a gratrixianum and now one of the spicerinaum flowers is going to bloom upside down. 

Anybody know of any tricks to make it turn back over?


----------

